# Old Brick Fireplace Revamp



## Psiclown (Oct 17, 2011)

.....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You had a busy weekend!

Nice work----Mike----


----------



## Psiclown (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Mike! I'll be busy again this weekend. New rain gutters all around - OH JOY :laughing:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That project sure changed the feeling of the room----


----------



## habib12 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks For Your Nice Article.I Like It.

http://imagicon.info/cat/0/vbsmile.png


----------



## Rock8Reno (Mar 21, 2011)

Very,very nice.


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

I like your work.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

That's cool how you can watch TV while you work.

Me, I would have screwed my thumb to the mantle by accident. :laughing:

Nice work!


----------

